# USB MIDI Breath and Bite Controller 2



## Leon Portelance (Mar 9, 2018)

I bought a USB MIDI Breath and Bite Controller 2, but Logic isn’t recognizing it. Does any one use this with Logic. Any tips on setting it up?

Thank you,


----------



## Leon Portelance (Mar 9, 2018)

Ok. So I have it working now so the changes show up in automation. Guess a lot depends on what you set each perimeter to. Which CC. Anybody have one that can give me any tips?


Thanks,


----------



## OleJoergensen (Mar 9, 2018)

I have set my breath controller up, so the breath function controls cc11 expression.
I dont use the other functions.


----------



## rdieters (Mar 10, 2018)

Leon Portelance said:


> Ok. So I have it working now so the changes show up in automation. Guess a lot depends on what you set each perimeter to. Which CC. Anybody have one that can give me any tips?
> 
> 
> Thanks,



I saw this video on synthtopia the other day, maybe it helps.



Here is the original Synthtopia link, it has some other videos

https://www.synthtopia.com/content/2018/03/02/tecontrol-bbc2-breath-controller-demo/


----------



## Minko (Mar 10, 2018)

I would recommend using the TEControl MIDI Breath Controller application to fix the sensitivity and the parameters and keep the CC's like they are programmed. You can also have S curves in the program which is nice. So that would be my little tip.

Then use midi learn (should be possible with Logic) in your template or with your instruments. I've Vienna Instruments setup to react to breath just the way I want. I also use the tilt of it. It can be tricky to midi teach keeping your head still. The bite thing I don't use that much. Only for weird automations of synths.

This little thing (the breath controller) has definitely improved my compositions. So let us know what you think.

Oh yeah. Don't forget you have the thing hanging around your neck when you get up to get tea (or coffee)


----------



## rdieters (Mar 10, 2018)

Minko said:


> It can be tricky to midi teach keeping your head still.



When I want to use midi learn, I set the MIDI Channel of both nod and tilt to "Disable" in the BC configuration so I don't need to keep the head still which is quite tricky as you say.



> This little thing (the breath controller) has definitely improved my compositions. So let us know what you think.



Absolutely agree. Terrific piece of kit.


----------



## gamma-ut (Mar 10, 2018)

For the MIDI learn issue: I've got a bunch of common CCs set up on the knobs and buttons of a Novation SL just so I can get software to learn them rather than using the device itself. It often works out easier.

This is also why I like instruments that let you just select the target and type in the CC.


----------



## minimidi (Mar 10, 2018)

rdieters said:


> Here is the original Synthtopia link, it has some other videos
> 
> https://www.synthtopia.com/content/2018/03/02/tecontrol-bbc2-breath-controller-demo/



Have you watched the spanish guy in one of the comments on that page? He is amazing!


----------

